# Introduction From New Member



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi to all.

After sitting in the sidelines for several years, reading posts, enjoying the watches..learning new things i have finally decided to join in.

I am hoping i will have lots to offer and will happily pass on any help i can to fellow enthusiasts..my main area of interest is the excellent range of ESA tuning fork movements..some of you will already have crossed my path before.

Although my interests are not limited just to those, i have several dynatron powered watches, LCD's, quartz ones too....seem to be lacking in the mechnical kind though..must be my age i suspect, a child of the 70's.. all LED's and colour tellys.

I look forward to making new friends and renewing old aqaintances.

Regards Keith Tilley


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome Keith, there are a few on here as you know who like electric watches; glad you have decided to join in


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Keith, and again welcome to the forum







As for electric watches I don't know a great deal about them, but your sure in good company here


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm going to have to be on my best behaviour now.









Welcome!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Many thanks for the welcome.

I have just noticed i am a Pin Pallet, seems an odd way of grading members on an Electric forum...couldn't i be a 214 and work my way up to being a Megasonic?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to







Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> Many thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I have just noticed i am a Pin Pallet, seems an odd way of grading members on an Electric forum...couldn't i be a 214 and work my way up to being a Megasonic?


No you cant! A 214 is already half way up the scale









...but you can be a Timex M40. Yuk!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Keith!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I feel suitably admonished, i will be content with being a Pin Pallet, considering the alternative that has been offered.

And with no wish to cause offence, please..please do not show M40 again..i have learnt me lesson guv ! and know my place>









Humbly

Pin Pallet Keith


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome Keith to


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello mate and welcome to the madness. Guess I'd better watch what I say about you now 







.

For those of you that don't know already Keith is the guy that transformed my Omega SM120 f300 from this:










To this:










An all-round top bloke imho. Sorry if I'm making you blush Keith.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S OT but what bike did you get? I forgot to ask last time we spoke.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Glad to see you posting here.

Wish I'd sent mine to you after all. Thought local would be easier. I was wrong. Lesson learned.

Nice website by the way.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hiya Keith,

good to see you here. seen the new deskdivers article? at last our beloved f300's have a voice 

Andy


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> After sitting in the sidelines for several years, reading posts, enjoying the watches..learning new things i have finally decided to join in.
> 
> ...


Welcome Keith.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

How dare you dis the venerable peoples watch!

They take a licking and keep on ticking ou know!









Welcome to the forum Keith,


----------

